# I would like to change my username



## chapterthree (Feb 3, 2014)

I would like to change my username.  How would I go about doing this?

Thanks


----------



## dockman (Feb 3, 2014)

I would send and admin a pm


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 3, 2014)

I did the same thing, p.m. bmudd14474 and ya can change it that way.  WHB


----------

